# 2012 F150 ecoboost sno way



## 2500HD17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello all, I'm looking for input on putting a sno way 26 on my f150 ecoboost. I've done all the searching I can about the sno way and ecoboost but can't find any real input from people who actually have this set up. This would be strictly a residential plowing two driveways, and I have also looked at options of using an atv or " beater" truck. Just looking for any input about the sno way on a ecoboost and a good sno way dealer in the New England area.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ThomasD. (Oct 29, 2012)

Don't have any experience with the newer eco-boost power plants but I plowed with my '04 (5.4L) F-150 short bed / snoway 26 for 6 years with absolutely no issues. It was strictly my own personal residential & neighborhood area but was quite happy with it until we moved to a hillside. I've since upgraded to an F-350 w/ a 10' Snoway Revolution because of the new terrain.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Contact Basher. He is you best bet on getting information on a Snoway Plow and a Ford F150 Ecoboost. 
He is a Snoway dealer.

[email protected]


----------



## 2500HD17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys, so far I've heard nothing but good things about snoway. I'll contact basher. Thanks again


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

I would suggest you speak with a Ford tech on this. The electric power steering trucks will develop problems with snow plows on the front. That is the reason that the only snow plow package on a 2011 F150 was equipped with the 6.2. I know I am new to the forum but I am very familiar with the issues that this combination will create.


----------



## wadadlianu (Feb 19, 2015)

That should read from 2011 to 2014 only 6.2 engine F150 could carry a plow prep package. For 2015 Ford has a 5.0 plow prep package.


----------

